
10,000 Year Clock - _pius
http://longnow.org/clock/
======
oxalo
First thing I thought of once I started reading this was Neil Stephenson's
'Anathem.' In it there is a monastery of sorts with gates separating different
areas. There are gates that open once a year, once every ten years, once every
100 years, and once every 1000 years. There is also a giant clock in the
center of the monastery that is wound daily by four individuals.

------
simonblack
The first thing I thought of was the grave robbers who plundered the pyramids
and other royal burial chambers looking for valuable metals.

There are quite a few nice pieces of valuable metal making up that clock. I
give it even less than 50 years before it gets looted.

